# I have everything of philippe Verdelot his madrigals are pretty & quintescentials!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I have everything of philippe Verdelot his madrigals are pretty & quintescentials!*

You should get first the release on Obsidian quite lovely, my marco longinni split in two itune store not help no refund, but anyway minor detail i have other verdelot im sure, he a top gun among madrigalist historia of vox musica.

You know you want to hear this go om and i have another verdelot on ricercare split up once again split up album on itune a waste , i dont listen are pay for split up album but itune policy is they explain you how to fix it yet it dosen work, sorry once again.

But verdelot amazing this is the essence of this post.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to Longhini playing the mass last night I think it's outstanding.


----------

